# Been a while



## Booger2 (Aug 10, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted anything.
I had the good fortune to go to Yellowstone Park this June. A wonderful experience. We also had the good fortune of great weather the five days that we were there. Here's one of fly fishing the Yellowstone River:



Booger2


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## carver (Aug 10, 2014)

Wife and I went last year,We thought it was awesome!Great shot Booger


----------



## Milkman (Aug 10, 2014)

Booger2 said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything.
> I had the good fortune to go to Yellowstone Park this June. A wonderful experience. We also had the good fortune of great weather the five days that we were there. Here's one of fly fishing the Yellowstone River:
> 
> View attachment 799486
> ...



great shot !!!   Ok, now share about 1000 more with us, Please


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's one of the Lower Falls. If you look close, you can see people at the overlook just to the right of the falls.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 10, 2014)

Another great shot. !!!

I looked at pics I took of that same spot 4 years ago to see. The large white area to the left of the falls isn't there in my late August 2010 pictures.   Is that snow or what?


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 10, 2014)

The white area is snow. We were there the first week of June and there was still a little snow around the park. We were in a rented RV and the first night was really chilly! Not so cold the other nights though. Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

Another beautiful shot!


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 11, 2014)

These two were actually taken in Montana on the way back to Idaho. Taken through the windshield at speed. Can't decide which is the better...?


----------



## Smokey (Aug 11, 2014)

Makes me want to go back out there. I love that part of the country. Awesome photographs.


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 11, 2014)

A couple of the locals. The buffalo wandered into our picnic area. He's got his eye on me...


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 11, 2014)

I couldn't get this little guy off of this flower to save my life so he got his picture taken


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking up river.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL shots Booger


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes sir!  Quite an experience that I have yet to see first hand.
Awesome shots of some beautiful country!


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 11, 2014)

And you can't go to Yellowstone without seeing Old Faithful!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 12, 2014)

Booger2 said:


> I couldn't get this little guy off of this flower to save my life so he got his picture taken



That little guy is what makes the picture pop.


----------

